# Thought I'd share this



## lil' love (Nov 19, 2001)

I know how devastating it is to have a miscarriage and I'm hoping that what I write brings a little bit of hope and happiness to some of you.

I got pregnant in February of 99'. We were very happy, of course, and started loving this baby immediately. However, I started feeling like the pregancy was going right and I ended up having a miscarriage in April of 99', at 8 weeks. I was devastated and fell into a bad funk for a couple months.

The baby was due on November 19. I always felt that it was a little boy that would some day come back to us.

I got pregnant again 4 months later and now we have a 21 month old little girl. I often talked to my husband about having one more child because I felt this little soul still needed to come to us. I thought we would try again this February for a November baby again.

However, It turns out that I am pregnant right now







This was not a planned pregnancy but my husband said he felt something that day while we were having sex. Anyhow, I didn't think much about it until I thought I might be having some pregnancy symptoms. So, I went to the calender to figure out what the EDD would be and I noticed that the day this baby was conceived was.....

NOVEMBER 19TH !

This was not planned at all and i thought it was simply awesome to witness the universe working it's magic!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

thank you so much for sharing that with us!!!

congratulations on your baby boy dreams come true!!!






























my BIL and SIL are TTC and I am really hoping their baby girl dreams come true!!


----------



## jtsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm glad someone else had this experience, I never breathed a word of this to anyone, but... my first pregnancy I was sure it was a girl. Someone that I knew, I could feel her, like she was a soulmate. Then I miscarried but was sure she would come back. I got pg again with ds. I tell you, I love him very much, but I have never seen him in any of my lives. Then, pg #3, a girl!!!! It's her, the one I've waited for my whole life (lives?) It's like we're long lost friends, and I'm glad she came back to me.









jtsmom


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

jtsmom - WOW, thank you for sharing that. I felt my stillborn daughter was my Grandmother (who I loved deeply). Sometimes I see her in my son and wonder? My daughter must be a from the 'other' side of the famly because I didn't know her at all! Though everyone has told me she's just like me?

it's so fantastic getting to know the personality of each child in your life. And I wonder about our spirit children...


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

Sometimes I feel sure that our first child Jacob has come back as his brother. It just feels like it.


----------



## madison (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, you gave me shivers!!!

How cool. Congratulations!!







That's wonderful news!


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

That is so awesome! Congrats!! I love to read about these happy things









It's amazing how we all feel the presence of our spirit children even when they've gone. One lady I met once told me the problem with losing a baby is you not only lose a child, but you're losing a whole future. & then I meet people who lived thru similar occurences & it's all lost on them.

My experiences are even wierder. I feel like my 2 lost babies & Saffron were all the same spirit. But it changed sex... it was like I needed to learn a few lessons before she could be born & I got pregnant too soon so I had to keep losing her until I was ready. My pregnancy losses effected my life profoundly & changed who I am forever. She is like an old friend. Spooky thing is, she wasn't obviously born on any significant date whereas my children I lost were both due on significant dates BUT when I got her birthchart done, jupiter is within 1 minute of being in the same position as when I was born. The astrologer said we'd re-incarnated back together


----------

